# 1920's westfield arch track bike



## comet (Oct 20, 2014)

There is a bike for sale locally. The seller says it is a 1920's Westfield built probably Columbia track bike he is selling for $450. Original frame, headset, forks, seat, bars and maybe chainring. The wheels are english made, not wood and are not original. The frame is lugged and has no holes for fenders. Should I buy this. I don't have any pics just his description, so for my question lets assume he is correct. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 20, 2014)

comet said:


> There is a bike for sale locally. The seller says it is a 1920's Westfield built probably Columbia track bike he is selling for $450. Original frame, headset, forks, seat, bars and maybe chainring. The wheels are english made, not wood and are not original. The frame is lugged and has no holes for fenders. Should I buy this. I don't have any pics just his description, so for my question lets assume he is correct. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your help.




*comet ... save yer $$$ ...... just as soon as you tie-up some cash in this 
unidentified-riding-object ... something else of greater-interest will waltz 
in to your life.  

Go have a look at it if you can ... don't be pressured or rushed.  

If you sense that you are being rushed -- walk away.*


...... patric



========================
========================


----------

